# 921036 vs 921028



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello all,

Been reading a lot and wanted some opinions.

These two are about the same price now so I was wondering what you guys thought about the two. I have a paved driveway with concrete sidewalks. I currently have a 21" Troy built 208 cc single stage I bought at lowes and I am tired of swearing at it everytime the plow goes by so I want to get some more artillery this winter.

Thoughts on these two.

I like the USA made engine on the 28" but it may be kinda big for me, not sure. What other pros and cons do these have.

Is there something worth waiting for as far as the 2015 models? Rather than these two?

Was also considering the cheaper 24 but it seems like a few extra bucks to step up to one of these May be worth it, still not sure on that either.


Thanks

BB


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

if this makes it easier, 

This is the 24" platinum SHO vs the deluxe 28 with the 342CC made in USa motor

does the platinum line have better internals or something over the deluxe?

it has to be more than just hand warmers

Also, just FYI, my driveway is paved and is 50 feet long and 30 feet wide at the top and then narrows a bit at the end, plus sidewalks. The plow throws a 1/2 block worth of snow since I don't have any neighbors in that direction. I seem to get dumped on every-time he goes buy which my single stage has a hard time with.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

In my opinion, either one of these machines will be a HUGE improvement over your Troy Built.

The platinum will have a different dash lay out than the deluxe, biggest difference will be the chute direction crank. Platinum will have more of a joy stick on the dash. The Deluxe you will have to lean into the motor area to crank it. Some people have issues with that.  

Personally, I would go with the Deluxe and have a 4” wider cut


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> In my opinion, either one of these machines will be a HUGE improvement over your Troy Built.
> 
> The platinum will have a different dash lay out than the deluxe, biggest difference will be the chute direction crank. Platinum will have more of a joy stick on the dash. The Deluxe you will have to lean into the motor area to crank it. Some people have issues with that.
> 
> Personally, I would go with the Deluxe and have a 4” wider cut


thanks, I can't seem to find a photo of the dash sections yet.

Is there any difference in any of the internals?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Breathing Borla said:


> thanks, I can't seem to find a photo of the dash sections yet.
> 
> Is there any difference in any of the internals?


I have two 921036,one is new and for sale.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I may end up with a newer platinum sho, 921038, local dealer made me a nice offer on one
We'll see still looking around


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> I have two 921036,one is new and for sale.


Good lookin' machines, vmax !!


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Breathing Borla said:


> I think I may end up with a newer platinum sho, 921038, local dealer made me a nice offer on one
> We'll see still looking around


Might be a good bet, If you see the thread by Locallawncare, he says:



Locallawncare said:


> The platinum 24" appears to have the highest power per inch of width and also auger to bucket ratio.


So you'll definitely get more oomph for those piles at the end without jumping up to a larger unit.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

I picked up my platinum sho yesterday, holy moly this thing is a beast. The guy loaded it in my truck with a forklift lol

Now to open the box and figure out how to put it together


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Breathing Borla said:


> I picked up my platinum sho yesterday, holy moly this thing is a beast. The guy loaded it in my truck with a forklift lol
> 
> Now to open the box and figure out how to put it together


I followed a YouTube vid for mine. Worked well. A few extra zip ties helps with cable routing.

Just fired it up for the first time today, the 921036 is a beast! Loud engine compared with my 179cc Craftsman.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

just thought I would check back in after the winter.

what a great machine, I have the plat SHO 24"

it did great and the auto steer works awesome

now to summarize it.

any hints?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Great to hear back about how it worked out for you 
I like mine as well .

There is a current thread in ( I think the repair section ) about end of season maintenance / summerizing that should be helpful 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...e-forum/49393-annual-maintenance-routine.html


----------



## ADD1212 (Jan 29, 2016)

Breathing Borla said:


> just thought I would check back in after the winter.
> 
> what a great machine, I have the plat SHO 24"
> 
> ...


Are you still liking your plat SHO 24"?


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

ADD1212 said:


> Are you still liking your plat SHO 24"?


ya, great machine, tons o power.

just not much snow this year around chi-town here.

but I am glad I went with it, I really like the auto-turn, dash mounted chute controls, and heated handgrips

I could do without the headlight or it would nice to have a switch for that too but not a big deal


----------



## ADD1212 (Jan 29, 2016)

Breathing Borla said:


> ya, great machine, tons o power.
> 
> just not much snow this year around chi-town here.
> 
> ...


Are you on the Ramforumz too?


----------



## Breathing Borla (Aug 25, 2014)

yes, I am also on the ram forum. 

I have a 2013 sport 8 speed 3.92 hemi 4x4 :tongue4: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ADD1212 (Jan 29, 2016)

Breathing Borla said:


> yes, I am also on the ram forum.
> 
> I have a 2013 sport 8 speed 3.92 hemi 4x4 :tongue4: :icon_smile_big:


Nice. I have a 2014 Laramie 3.92 Hemi. You helped me out on that forum.


----------

